

I tried to delete a Skype account  - mmed
http://m.imgur.com/HFSIhyS

======
junto
What's the problem with the chat response? You didn't identify yourself
correctly as the account holder. That appears to be a very good reason for not
deleting someone's account.

What I find more scary is that using those exact questions I could answer them
for at least 20 of my contacts, since:

1) I know their email addresses

2) I know when they signed up (because they asked me to accept their contact
details when they signed up) and I have all of my chat history back to 2003.

3) I know at least five contacts on each account, because I share them with
those people (work contacts).

TL;DR I could delete all of my work colleagues Skpe accounts assuming those
questions are Skype's standard identifications questions.

P.s. I understand that you want a feature in Skype to "delete your account"!

------
dpweb
I think the question is should any service that stores your personal
information allow you to delete your account if you choose to - Yes. And is a
service purposely making it difficult for you to, while continuing to claim -
we give you the right to delete. There's reason to believe that's what's going
on here, logging in confirms your identity so a delete button on the site
solves the problem. The one that did it for me - what MONTH did you open the
account.. I can't remember by password much less when I opened accts..

------
mmed
SORRY!

Should have mentioned that I found that screenshot randomly. I wasn't the
person the conversation with the Skype CSA.

Apology again for not mentioning when submitted.

